# Twisp Clearo 3



## ShayP (27/3/21)

Hi
I havent used my Clearo 3 in a few months, just replaced the tank and coil and tried to use it now again, however I find the draw to be extremely tight!
Any suggestions
Thanks


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/3/21)

Hi @ShayP , what have you been using while you haven't used the clearo?

The clearo always had a tight draw and it is something you get used to on MTL setups, once you use something with a bit loser draw and get used to it, the draw on the clearo will be noticeably tighter than what you remembered it to be.

If you use it exclusively, it will feel better every day and you wont even realize it after a week.


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/21)

ShayP said:


> Hi
> I havent used my Clearo 3 in a few months, just replaced the tank and coil and tried to use it now again, however I find the draw to be extremely tight!
> Any suggestions
> Thanks



Welcome to the forum @ShayP

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShayP (27/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hi @ShayP , what have you been using while you haven't used the clearo?
> 
> The clearo always had a tight draw and it is something you get used to on MTL setups, once you use something with a bit loser draw and get used to it, the draw on the clearo will be noticeably tighter than what you remembered it to be.
> 
> If you use it exclusively, it will feel better every day and you wont even realize it after a week.



Ive been using a Voopoo Argus, which is very loose - Agreed - But I honestly feel the Twisps draw is really too tight, I have suck super hard to get anything out of it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/3/21)

Also depending on the age of your clearo and the fact that it was not used for a while, the battery might not be running on full capacity and will need a couple of cycles charging and discharging to get some of its performance back. But going from Argus back to clearo is going to be a huge difference in airflow, i tried it too for a short while about a year back, was like sucking a bowling ball through a straw... but, if you continue using the clearo in between the argus, you will get back into a balance between Direct Lung and Mouth To Lung in no time.


----------



## Viper_SA (27/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Also depending on the age of your clearo and the fact that it was not used for a while, the battery might not be running on full capacity and will need a couple of cycles charging and discharging to get some of its performance back. But going from Argus back to clearo is going to be a huge difference in airflow, i tried it too for a short while about a year back, was like sucking a bowling ball through a straw... but, if you continue using the clearo in between the argus, you will get back into a balance between Direct Lung and Mouth To Lung in no time.



Bowling balls and straws... You sounded just like an ex of mine there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (27/3/21)

ShayP said:


> Ive been using a Voopoo Argus, which is very loose - Agreed - But I honestly feel the Twisps draw is really too tight, I have suck super hard to get anything out of it...


Best is to strip the tank and clean, then you can check if everything is 10-4


----------



## Hooked (27/3/21)

@ShayP Take it to your nearest Twisp kiosk and ask for advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (9/8/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Hi @ShayP , what have you been using while you haven't used the clearo?
> 
> The clearo always had a tight draw and it is something you get used to on MTL setups, once you use something with a bit loser draw and get used to it, the draw on the clearo will be noticeably tighter than what you remembered it to be.
> 
> If you use it exclusively, it will feel better every day and you wont even realize it after a week.


----------



## mrh (9/8/21)

I find the draw on the Clearo 3 tighter than that on the clearo 2 - I wonder if it's the different position of the coil...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (23/9/21)

ShayP said:


> Hi
> I havent used my Clearo 3 in a few months, just replaced the tank and coil and tried to use it now again, however I find the draw to be extremely tight!
> Any suggestions
> Thanks



Hi again. I remembered this post - and my Clearo 3's draw also seemed much tighter than when I got it 5 months ago. I recently realized the airvents were getting clogged and gently removed dirt with the tip of a pin. Presto! much improved draw. I wonder what the recommended way would be to clean these vents. My Clearo 2 which I still use never needs its vents cleaned.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/9/21)

mrh said:


> Hi again. I remembered this post - and my Clearo 3's draw also seemed much tighter than when I got it 5 months ago. I recently realized the airvents were getting clogged and gently removed dirt with the tip of a pin. Presto! much improved draw. I wonder what the recommended way would be to clean these vents. My Clearo 2 which I still use never needs its vents cleaned.



I'll find out for you on Monday @mrh.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/9/21)

@mrh Here's a reply from a Twisp rep:

"my best advice to wipe off everything, then place a tissue very lightly around the vents, and while holding everything in place, blow hard into the chamber which the coil connects to. That should blow out excess gunk and liquid/condensation"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (28/9/21)

Hooked said:


> @mrh Here's a reply from a Twisp rep:
> 
> "my best advice to wipe off everything, then place a tissue very lightly around the vents, and while holding everything in place, blow hard into the chamber which the coil connects to. That should blow out excess gunk and liquid/condensation"



Thanks for finding out for me !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

